

Facebook valued at highest ever: $50 billion - chailatte
http://vator.tv/news/2010-11-30-facebook-valued-at-highest-ever-50-billion

======
bradhe
While I can't comment specifically on the accuracy of this valuation as I
don't really know shit about that world (although, based on the numbers they
present, it looks pretty accurate...I guess?), I can say that commonly people
see Facebook's valuations and say "That's absurd!" I disagree with that -- I
think it's pretty much in line. Facebook is fast approaching -- or might
already be -- a huge player in the software world, as huge as Google or
Microsoft; as in, they are slowly building a platform that you soon _won't be
able to live without._

Right now they're just a social networking site...but their poised to take
their business to a new level and become your actual online identity.

------
ayb
Not sure I trust anything from these folks. They are the ones that said "an
unnamed source" said Groupon sold to Google for $2.5B last week.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1949584>

------
andrewt
hmmm. 1999 2.0?

